
Otto: Friendly Machine Learning Assistant - azhenley
https://github.com/KartikChugh/Otto
======
geerlingguy
Now I have to distinguish between _three_ things when I see 'Otto':

This project.

Hashicorp's dead deployment tool
([https://www.ottoproject.io](https://www.ottoproject.io))

Otto Matic by Pangea
([http://pangeasoft.net/otto/](http://pangeasoft.net/otto/))

~~~
tcskeptic
Plus [https://ottomotors.com/](https://ottomotors.com/)

~~~
Abishek_Muthian
Since we've veered off SW -
[https://www.ottoclothing.in/](https://www.ottoclothing.in/).

~~~
a_t48
Otto Motors is SW

------
supernova87a
Genuine question, because I'm interested in the applicability of a tool like
this -- do professional ML scientists/developers have a need for visualizing
their model during development, or would use such a tool? Do their models have
parameters and need tuning such that visualization is a key problem?

Or is this kind of a nice to see thing for beginners, but more advanced/this-
is-my-job ML professionals rarely are interacting with the data and model in
this way? They're dumping tables, using numerical stats, not looking for
_visual_ patterns?

Perhaps a similar kind of question as "who uses drag-and-drop SAS analysis,
rather than Python"? Or, "there are no casual DNN builders" \-- anyone who is
doing this kind of work will be doing it at the level that they're not needing
visualization?

Clearly, SAS has enough visual-based casual users who can't program, so
there's a market for it.

I am legit interested to know, thanks!

~~~
scribu
Model visualization can be useful even for experts, either as an additional
sanity check or to debug surprising results.

I couldn't evaluate this Otto thing because I'm on a laptop right now and it
looks like the developers assumed that everyone has a 40" screen.

Source: ML is (part of) my job.

~~~
kartikchugh
[https://github.com/KartikChugh/Otto/issues/18#event-36052230...](https://github.com/KartikChugh/Otto/issues/18#event-3605223056)

Made some small improvements today as a quick fix; we'll still be working on
better support long-term

------
ru552
Interesting project. Seems like a boilerplate to jump start various
experiments.

~~~
kartikchugh
Thanks! Yep that was the hope :)

------
odomojuli
Interesting! How did you construct your network builder? I've had to use a
combinatoric approach or constraint solver to validate layer compatibility but
hit a wall trying to generalize it

~~~
kartikchugh
Hey, thanks for the question! I'm not sure I follow entirely, the network
builder is through a library called react-sigma

------
ProAm
Is this the company that Uber bought then shuttered because of intellectual
property theft?

~~~
kossae
Nope. That Otto
([https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Otto_(company)](https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Otto_\(company\)))
was in the self-driving space. This Otto appears to be in the NLP/ML space.

